# Virgin TV.



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Can anyone provide a link or tell me how i can down grade my current package please?. Been on the Virgin site & logged into my account & it's easy to upgrade but for the life of me can't find how to remove packages?.:wall:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Think you'll need to call em up Steve. They'll want the opportunity to try and persuade you otherwise.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Think you'll need to call em up Steve. They'll want the opportunity to try and persuade you otherwise.


Yup I had this as well :wall:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

macca666 said:


> Yup I had this as well :wall:


............thanks guys. After various web searches i thought this was the answer :wall:. Fed up with paying for channels we no longer use as we have a firestick etc. Can't get to them on the phone now either with all that's going on.


----------

